# new member



## jr214 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just wanted to say wuts's up to everyone.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jr214* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## meatpistol (Jun 28, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## varg (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

sup man, how long have you been working out?


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jr214 (Jul 5, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> sup man, how long have you been working out?



Sup bro?ive been training bout a yr,but not for body building ,mma,boxing.kind of funny I girss,new place Im training at has teamed up with metroflex gym in arlington,tx gym of big ronnie.he is f.....g huge.another funny thing ,he used to be my date officer.lol,wish I could get his hook up for gear.


----------



## jr214 (Jul 5, 2011)

TREMBO said:


> sup man, how long have you been working out?



Sup bro?ive been training bout a yr,but not for body building ,mma,boxing.kind of funny I guess,new place Im training at has teamed up with metroflex gym in arlington,tx gym of big ronnie.he is f.....g huge.another funny thing ,he used to be my dare officer.lol,wish I could get his hook up for gear
Damn phone,changes my spelling,every freaking time.laptop is down.


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## jr214 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thnx


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## primaryfitness (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

hi


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Let me know if I could be of some help


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

